# How does this ad look?



## rm25x (Sep 5, 2009)

Been playing with different ideas for a new flyer and post card for this year. Trying for something that might catch their attention. What do you think of this?


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

I like it
it makes me chuckle.

I'd get rid of the "for a free estimate"

just say "CALL"


----------



## smokejmpr (Jun 3, 2009)

Looks great hope it works for you


----------



## EPPSLLC (Oct 9, 2008)

can you e-mail me that raw picture ? [email protected]


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

EPPSLLC;816200 said:


> can you e-mail me that raw picture ? [email protected]


Get your own Photo DJ! Besides you theres no way in hell you guys would ever have that thyp of snow 

Hope things all going well for you in Ky


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

I like it!!! nice idea. funny but still gets the point across. I think it will work good for you!


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

That looks great! If I were a homeowner looking for someone, I'd call you!

Are you doing postcards? Newspaper ad?

That thing would look great printed on some glossy postcards and mailed out to targeted neighborhoods!


----------



## EPPSLLC (Oct 9, 2008)

Clapper&Company;816203 said:


> Get your own Photo DJ! Besides you theres no way in hell you guys would ever have that thyp of snow
> 
> Hope things all going well for you in Ky


Hey a guy can dream can't he ?


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Thats why you presser-wash year around


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Put a little ballon by him saying ,"Man I should of hired Great Lakes "!


----------



## Seaway25 (Sep 15, 2009)

I like it.


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

I would 86 the "We didn't think so", tooo ehh...I would be turned off by it. Just my opinion, you always need to be up-beat and positive in ads. If you force a customer into it they know and will feel negative about your services.


----------



## rm25x (Sep 5, 2009)

Some good feedback, thank you. 

Probably post cards for this ad for direct mailing. Also posted it on Craigslist.
Looking to do newspaper as well, but probably just the service section in the classifieds.


----------



## snowman4 (Nov 25, 2007)

I agree about deleting the "we didn't think so" or whatever it is that it says. Maybe replace it with something like "Let us do it for you" or nothing at all. You want something positive even though you are trying to appeal to their emotions of not wanting to do it themselves.

Also, someone mentioned deleting the "for a free estimate" and leave the call. If you are going to do this I would recommend also deleting the call. It's usually pretty obvious that that is what the phone number is for. I would take advantage of deleting that line and adjusting the spacing at the bottom of the picture to space out the logo, tele number, email, etc.

Love it though.


----------



## juspayme (Jan 4, 2006)

i like it too. makes shoveling look depressing and want to call you.


----------



## rm25x (Sep 5, 2009)

Did a few minor changes to spacing, etc. 
I like the free estimate line myself, so I think I am going to leave it.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

I think it looks great. and personally i like the "we didnt think so" line. Very catchy the way it is, nice work.


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

I think it looks great


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Put in there " I don't think your wife is"!


----------



## EPPSLLC (Oct 9, 2008)

that picture isn't going to work in print ... I fount it online and it is only like 300x 400 .... not big enough it will print blurry .... sorry just didn't want you to spend a bunch of money on post cards and they come in blurry


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

funny ad, but if you indeed don't own the picture and it is only low res, forget about print.


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

I like it. Makes me laugh and cry at the same time. 

do a search for a different photo maybe. Something with their back to the camera and more depressing.

I'm sure Grandview has something. Wasn't there a pic of a guy naked with angle wings shoveling snow going around last year?


----------



## rm25x (Sep 5, 2009)

Just using it for a 3"x3" ad in the newspaper, looks good that size. 
Will get some new pictures myself this season to use for future advertising. Just kind of hard to go out and take a picture with no snow yet. 
The first ad though doesn't have the background picture. Just the logo for graphics. Will be out starting tomorrow. Interested to see what the response rate is if any. It will be in 2 local town papers in the service section of the classifieds. 

I handed out some fliers in a sub just down the road from me, about 100 fliers, 2 weeks ago. Just had someone call today and sign a contract for the year from that.


----------

